# Homemade Router Table for Bosch 1617



## Jophus14 (Aug 21, 2012)

I built a detachable router table that fits to the side of my workbench. I now have to attach my Bosch 1617 router to the underside of the table. The manual shows to use 5-24 screws to attach a table plate. If I am not using a plate but attaching the router directly to the underside of the table, do I use 5-24 screws or is there another way to attach the base using screws? I tried both 6-32 and 8-32 screws and even though they fit without a problem in the threaded holes, they do not screw into the hole completely and I'm afraid of stripping the holes out if I force them in. Thank you.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

This may help:

http://www.jaspertools.com/routercompatibility.cfm


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

FrankC said:


> This may help:
> 
> http://www.jaspertools.com/routercompatibility.cfm


Thanks for that website. Heaven for a router-holic like me.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

That Jasper site looks good but better double check things. I have a Hitachi KM12VC and just put a Onpointbase laser guide and made a plate for large format guide bushings for it and it takes three M5-1.50 screws, not three 10-32's. 10-32's are likely close enough that threading them in would simply recut the threads in the aluminum base but I don't like doing that.:smile:


----------



## Jophus14 (Aug 21, 2012)

I bought 10-24 screws that were in the manual and they fit perfectly. The 4mm screws that were recommended on the site fit the small holes on the base. Thanks for the site.


----------

